# going to use my kitchen for temporary training workshop



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

it has been blistering cold here in northern nevada for the last month. with no end in sight. highs in the 20's. brrr.
i was trying to furiously finish my attached 2car garage and put insulation / reznor gas heater in, but finances ran dry (xmas duties), and the frigid temps have kept me out. to keep me "frosty" (ha!), i have read up on thousands of forum posts, projects, reviews, and blogs here on lumberjocks. i'm very eager to start my first year of wood working. i'm itching and cant wait any longer.

so, being a single bachelor in my house.. i have the option to do some minor wood working training in my kitchen, because well… i am the king of my castle and i do what i want  so i can be making an omelet while hand planing a board. who could say that?
i bought some kind of european wood working school training bench similiar to: 








most wood working training will be via hand tools, learning tenons and mortises by hand, miter cuts, dovetails, and planing.
what other hand tool training is a desired skill to add to my beginner wood working resume?

PS: i'm assume hand sawing and such will create alot less dust (at least, manageable) than power tooling. i already bought a 10'x10' utility rug to lay ontop of the kitchen tiles.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

A few that comes to mind:
Cutting miters so that when the box is pulled together there are no gaps and everything is at 90 degrees.
Reinforcing and decorative splines in box corners (both 90 degrees and angled).
Dados, grooves and rabbits.
Cutting a consistent chamfer or round-overs along the length of a board.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

No way would I do that in the home.
Ya wanna deal with my sweety?
Didn't think so…...
Shop only for work.
Bill


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

is possible to do dados & brooves and rabbits without power tools?

and yes bill… this is just 30day temporary  once it becomes bearable in my garage workshop, i'll start out there. for now, simple hand tools training, mortise / joinery training… if time, then as jesse said, miter cuts, dados, etc by hand.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I would increase the MERV rating on your air filters for your furnace/air handler and stock up on them.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

does using hand tools create that much dust that it's a health hazard? i imagine i'll be doing small scale sawing, chisels pounding. no sanding.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Holbs, dados, grooves and rabbets can absolutely be done by hand. A couple of different ways. Rabbets can be cut using hand planes (rabbet plane, and moving fillester). Dados can be cut using hand saws and chisels or a plough plane. Grooves same as dados. Combination planes, such as a Stanley 45 will cut them all (except for stopped dados and grooves).

I have cut all of them by hand. You will want to be able to cut these as they are common in many projects.

Hand tool use creates significantly less dust than power tool use (one of the reasons why some of us use hand tools). However, I would not do any woodworking in my house though; there is still dust created and it will get on stuff. Some dust can be a hazard. 
.
Welcome to the world of handtools! Good Luck!


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Would you want to add hand sharpening???


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

again, this is just for… a month or less til the frigid daily 20degree high's pass to a more manageable temp for working out in the garage.
i do have a kerosene torpedo 60k btu heater… but no insulation installed yet.
so considered doing some simple "training with wood" excercises starting with mortise/tenons for a week or two and then other low dust / MUST learn items for beginner wood working.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

In a heart beat. Nice thing about not having a wife is that you can work on a Harley in your kitchen and use the sink for a grease cleaner : ))

Hand tools, like saws, chisels, planes, I wouldnt blink an eye to make shavings.

Truth be known, my place is paradise, every room serves a function related to, and or the practice of woodworking with the exception of my bedroom and the TV room, and even the TV room coffee table acts as a bench at times

people come, and are most often in awe

maybe I'm lazy but at least I'm warm : )


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

paratrooper… i've always had a uncanny fascination with hand tools. something about more sweat and blood into a project, the more personal it is. can you list some books i should buy for working with what you mentioned about hand tool'ing? i already listened to others here about buying the Gary Rogowski "joinery" book which is what i'm about to follow (at least, try every illustration from start to finish).

mr. moron… i'm still a bachelor. gotta have the living room, at least, "suitable" for romantic interludes! hmm… would a sexy roubo bench impress the ladies as a coffee table in living room? i'll look into it


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the way to a woman's heart is for her to see through to what you are










trust me

no worries


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

same ********************










different day


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I think the first requisite step in your mastering hand tools is to joint and thickness a rough, warped plank with a pocket knife. Then we'll see about letting you use more sophisticated tools such as planes.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

all things are possible


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Bachelor, eh? Perhaps your time would be better spent chasing women than cutting joints.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Nah


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

and it's not a sjorn table, it's a " Lervad ". 
http://www.lervad.com/produkter_b2.asp?produkter_id=94&kategorier_id=32&url=produkter_b1.asp?kategorier_id=32

surprisingly, not too much dust to worry about when doing practice on mortise and tenons. nice & warm, lots of lights, and the all important coffee maker at fingertip away.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Holbs, here are some books you could try:

Sharpening: http://www.tauntonstore.com/tauntons-complete-illustrated-guide-to-sharpening-thomas-lie-nielsen-070737.html

Hand Tools: http://www.shopwoodworking.com/hand-tool-essentials

Hand Tools: http://www.amazon.com/Hand-Tools-Their-Ways-Workings/dp/0393322769/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358683988&sr=1-1&keywords=hand+tools

Joinery: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Illustrated-Guide-Joinery/dp/1561584010/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358684053&sr=1-5&keywords=hand+tool+joinery


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i have that joinery book (suggested by other LJ members). the sharpening book, i'll order. same for hand tool essentials. thanks trooper


----------

